

Plants die when placed next to wireless routers - scrrr
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-2524598/Experiment-finds-plants-die-placed-internet-Wi-Fi-routers.html

======
Piskvorrr
Yet another FUD piece from the Daily Mail: a newspaper whose mission seems to
be categorizing everything into a "cures cancer" and "causes cancer"
pigeonholes (note that in DM's case, these are NOT mutually exclusive).
[http://kill-or-cure.herokuapp.com/](http://kill-or-cure.herokuapp.com/)

